# My ugly duckling



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

4 years ago this manky looking stray was brought into work having been found in a skip. We kept him a week then he was going to be PTS as no rescue would take him, so I said i'd have him. He was covered in scabs, and underweight.

[URL=http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2197186310102816440dalmbQ?vhost=pets]new pics 068 pictures from cats photos on webshots

Then he turned into this beautiful swan!!

[URL=http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2581281800102816440TKHFQH?vhost=pets]new pics 077 pictures from cats photos on webshots

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2338566950102816440AdnllF?vhost=pets

When I moved out a year ago my mum wouldn't let him go! So he lives with her. He's an odd one, i'd love to know his story, he loves my dog and tolerates him bouncing all over him, but walk into a room without warning him and he'll run and hide even now.


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow! What a difference - you should be very proud of how he has turned out. He is a credit to you. :thumbup:


----------



## mistycat (Jan 7, 2011)

hi,

Have just joined today, looked at your photos - what a beautiful animal, something to be proud of!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

What a transformation - he looks gorgeous!! Well done :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

well done for taking him in he is Stunning!!!!!


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Stunner, beautiful coat! what breed is he?


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

You saw his potential and are reaping the rewards. What a beauty he is.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what a lovely cat he is a credit to you


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful :thumbup: You wouldn't know it was the same cat - well done on taking him in and transforming him from an ugly duckling to a gorgeous swan


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Gosh that is some transformation. Well done you!

Liz


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Wow what a difference.He has turned into a gorgeous boy.Well done.:thumbup:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

You must be so proud!!
He is beautiful. Reminds me of my Boris who sadly is no longer with us.


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

What an amazing transformation. Gorgeous.


----------



## Gernella (Dec 14, 2008)

He's lovely. It was just he was having a bad hair day before and wanted some TLC.


----------



## demi (Dec 27, 2010)

Doolally said:


> 4 years ago this manky looking stray was brought into work having been found in a skip. We kept him a week then he was going to be PTS as no rescue would take him, so I said i'd have him. He was covered in scabs, and underweight.
> 
> [URL=http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2197186310102816440dalmbQ?vhost=pets]new pics 068 pictures from cats photos on webshots
> 
> ...


what a lovley story :thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

well done to you:thumbup: what a lovely looking cat


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

I am a sucker for a happy ending!
Well done you for all you have done
And thank you for sharing this with us!
Nice to read a happy ending once in a while
love
DT
xxxx


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

He's a real stunner! Well done you for giving him a fresh start. It's horrendous to think people thought of having such a lovely chap PTS


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Doolally said:


> 4 Then he turned into this beautiful swan!!


what a lovely looking (and happy looking) cat :thumbup:

you should be very proud of yourself !!

and he should count himself one kucky kitty.... but I know he does....


----------



## horrij (Sep 19, 2010)

Brillient !What a lovely cat


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

Aww thankyou everyone. I love him to bits, I just wish he could talk and tell us his story before he came to us. His hair loss/scabs seem to have been down to FAD, if he goes over on his flea treatment he gets itchy again.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he's purrrrrrrrrrfect glad he has a happy ever after home


----------

